# More ... > Beekeeper education >  SBA exams for 2013

## drumgerry

Just wondering which modules are being offered in March 2013.  I notice that the BBKA have a different set on offer from the ones in March 2012 and wondered if the SBA are following suit.

Strangely no details about this on the SBA website

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

I found it listed under 'Events', and not under 'Education': 

SBA Exams 2013
Modules 123 6&8 23Mar and  Modules 123 5 &7 9Nov.

Kitta

----------

